
LiteCoin Payment API - ctrl
https://liteapi.org/
======
gargarplex
PHP example should sanitize params

~~~
cauliturtle
It is acceptable as it shows how it works only. Not a production code.

~~~
tyw
I have mixed feelings about this, but my gut reaction is that it's not
acceptable. Mainly because inexperienced programmers tend to cobble together
functional apps by leaning heavily on example code, and don't know that those
examples have dangerous security issues.

~~~
nwh
Indeed. I've seen security advisories posted that hinge on people copying the
"not for production" example code.

------
Thiz
I wonder why coinbase and coinkite don't implement an API like this.

Kudos.

~~~
ctrl
I think it will become a reality once LTC is added to Gox.

~~~
pjbrunet
Seems you could use APIs like this to make your own exchange.

------
pjbrunet
Use this to build Litecoin shopping carts. Pretty cool!

------
earonesty
can you post a php example with sanitized params?
[https://github.com/earonesty/liteapi](https://github.com/earonesty/liteapi)
... easy enough to pull the change.

------
untilHellbanned
great to see, digital currencies need each other.

who will step up next? Namecoin? Dogecoin?

~~~
steveklabnik
Dogecoin already has Dogeapi.com and similar. And since DOGE is a fork of
Litecoin, it should be trivial to use this code with DOGE if the authors
wanted to.

------
adrianwaj
something also being built presently at
[http://addressmonitor.com/](http://addressmonitor.com/) but for multiple
blockchains.

